# Suppliment Advice.



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

Been Training for over 10yr's 
Although I do consider Myself in the know with regards to food. Training. 
I'm really now looking into using a Suppliment 
to aid in Further progress.
My goal is to hit My natural genetic potential.
I've looked into whey protein. 
But can it really be that more benificial if My protein content is high.
Maybe it's not neccercery but surely there must be a good proven Suppliment that really does help along with the diet I have already.
Any Idea's recommendation''s Appreciated.


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 28, 2018)

You will get mixed feelings regarding this..i personally do not drink whey or any other protein because i get all of it from meats and other food throughout the day..IMO if you are having trouble getting it all in a supplement wont hurt you but it is by no means magic..with that said i do keep a container of protien in my office for emergencies...hope that helps best of luck...btw you are pretty huge already if thats you in the pic!!


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2018)

I find it hard to believe that a big guy that's been lifting for 10 years is just now looking into whey protein. 

But hey, I'm a skeptic. 

If thats you in the photo the, may I suggest steroids? Seems like you're ready Bruce Banner.


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 28, 2018)

Creatine monohydrate! A great natural supplement for strength and even a little size gains. Doesn’t work for some but it’s really cheap anyways.


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> You will get mixed feelings regarding this..i personally do not drink whey or any other protein because i get all of it from meats and other food throughout the day..IMO if you are having trouble getting it all in a supplement wont hurt you but it is by no means magic..with that said i do keep a container of protien in my office for emergencies...hope that helps best of luck...btw you are pretty huge already if thats you in the pic!!



Hiya Rob.
My issue is not that I'm not consuming enough. 
I mean just how much do I really need.
Maybe it's not extra protein I need.
Although I can see it's advantage if one needs protein at a quick fix no time to cook basis.
I just want to push My natural genetic potential to the max before I even think of gear.


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> I find it hard to believe that a big guy that's been lifting for 10 years is just now looking into whey protein.
> 
> But hey, I'm a skeptic.
> 
> If thats you in the photo the, may I suggest steroids? Seems like you're ready Bruce Banner.



Hi Jin.
Unfortunately yep that's Me..Haha 
We seem to be on the same track with regards to supplementa then.
I've just relied on food.
But I can't possibly eat anymore. You see I just wouldn't stop. Haha think I've 2 stomachs lol.
I don't want to think of gear at this moment.
need to know in My soul I can't progress naturally 
or acceed My genetical potential.
I'm currently around 18st in the photo. 
I was nearly 21 when I stopped due to injury.
I'd been back training nearly 5wks when I took that photo having been off 2yr's.


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> Creatine monohydrate! A great natural supplement for strength and even a little size gains. Doesn’t work for some but it’s really cheap anyways.



Creatine. do you need to spyke insulin via fruit juice 
or just take with water.
There's mixed feelings on this.
And could it help Me take My progress further


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 28, 2018)

Anthropomorphism said:


> Hiya Rob.
> My issue is not that I'm not consuming enough.
> I mean just how much do I really need.
> Maybe it's not extra protein I need.
> ...



In that case my advice is to start counting all of your calories and force yourself to eat the correct amounts...if my math is right youre 23 now? youre already a beast for sure..id say get on a structured diet and try that for a while and see what happens...im no expert either but you may already be close to your genetic potential..i like your attitude too! youre definitly in good company here!


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 28, 2018)

You can take the creatine with water your body will absorb it either way. What it will do is help you squeeze out an extra rep or 2 which definitely helps in the natural lifter who is trying beat their last work out by extra reps/sets. Also water rentention from the creatine can leave you feeling a little more full and thicker.


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> In that case my advice is to start counting all of your calories and force yourself to eat the correct amounts...if my math is right youre 23 now? youre already a beast for sure..id say get on a structured diet and try that for a while and see what happens...im no expert either but you may already be close to your genetic potential..i like your attitude too! youre definitly in good company here!



Thank you for the age compliment. Haha I'm in My very early 40s haha. I was referring to Being around 21st when I stopped working out due to rotator cuff injury.
My photo is Me 5wks back in training at 18st.
I'm guessing it may not be a protein issue 
But maybe it could be a specific alement of nutrition 
That I could boost to progress. 
I'm not referring to gear.
but maybe a macro micro nutrient I may not be getting enough off 
Hence looking into a supplement. 
If all that makes sense.
I lost Myself for a Moment..Haha 
I've never counted calaries.
Just went on instinct.


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2018)

Anthropomorphism said:


> Hi Jin.
> Unfortunately yep that's Me..Haha
> We seem to be on the same track with regards to supplementa then.
> I've just relied on food.
> ...



If that's really you after only 5 weeks back then I quit. 

You're 252 and from your traps and shoulder separation I'd say under 17%. After 2 years off and 4 weeks back. And After 10 years you've never even considered whey? 

Sorry man. I'm not buying it and I'm out.


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> You can take the creatine with water your body will absorb it either way. What it will do is help you squeeze out an extra rep or 2 which definitely helps in the natural lifter who is trying beat their last work out by extra reps/sets. Also water rentention from the creatine can leave you feeling a little more full.



Thank you for advice.
My findings on this is there's a loading phase 
And some say to take 5/10g creatine from the 
offset without loading.
Would this be something I would have to
try by trial and error.
I make a really good post workout meal wich I blend 
It My magic receipe. you could say. 
So I could use it in that.


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 28, 2018)

Anthropomorphism said:


> Thank you for the age compliment. Haha I'm in My very early 40s haha. I was referring to Being around 21st when I stopped working out due to rotator cuff injury.
> My photo is Me 5wks back in training at 18st.
> I'm guessing it may not be a protein issue
> But maybe it could be a specific alement of nutrition
> ...




if you're in your 40s and look like you do and don't do gear...i don't think I can help..if anything I should be taking advice from you


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 28, 2018)

I see so your speaking stone as in weight. Damn dude you must be one of those genetic freaks if you hit 21st(294lbs!?) naturally now your 18(252lbs). Even that weight is tough for some guys to hit on the juice.


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 28, 2018)

Anthropomorphism said:


> Thank you for advice.
> My findings on this is there's a loading phase
> And some say to take 5/10g creatine from the
> offset without loading.
> ...



Yea 5-10g a day is all you need no loading phase necessary.


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> if you're in your 40s and look like you do and don't do gear...i don't think I can help..if anything I should be taking advice from you



Maybe it''s My Jamaican heritage wich keeps Me young..Hahaha.
Ive appreciated the advice from all so far.
A really looking forward to helping others if I can too like you guy''s. 
It's about sharing our pool of info.
We're always learning but I can only say advise on what I do and how it's effected Me wich I'm happy to share if it helps just one single person than its a start hey.


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> If that's really you after only 5 weeks back then I quit.
> 
> You're 252 and from your traps and shoulder separation I'd say under 17%. After 2 years off and 4 weeks back. And After 10 years you've never even considered whey?
> 
> Sorry man. I'm not buying it and I'm out.



did we just get trolled? context is so hard to read..


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> I see so your speaking stone as in weight. Damn dude you must be one of those genetic freaks if you hit 21st(294lbs!?) naturally now your 18(252lbs). Even that weight is tough for some guys to hit on the juice.



You see I train alone and have no one to compare with. In terms of gains strength etc.
I understand we try to be better and compete with ourselves.
I was I think nearly 13st when I started 
And put on around 40Ib for My first 3yr's 
So I've basically tried to change the body fat /lean tissue ratio that's all.


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> did we just get trolled? context is so hard to read..



You mean the white Jamaican guy who is natural and was close to three hundred pounds, knows nothing about supplementation, took 2 years off and is in better shape than 95% of the board after 5 weeks? Nah. No way.

there'sa bunch of other inconsistencies, but those are the blatant ones.


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> did we just get trolled? context is so hard to read..



You see this is the issue I get and the reason I train alone.
I'm a genuine guy a loving devoting father.
And quite frankly very saddened as the very kind of forum I look to I get this.
I'm sorry you feel this way.


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> You mean the white Jamaican guy who is natural and was close to three hundred pounds, knows nothing about supplementation, took 2 years off and is in better shape than 95% of the board after 5 weeks? Nah. No way.
> 
> there'sa bunch of other inconsistencies, but those are the blatant ones.



I'm actually speechless.
I have better things to do with My time 
Than troll as you seem to think.
I'm a genuine person looking to further My 
Ability naturally before I decide on taking any gear.
This was one of the reasons I stopped going to gyms.
I'm accused all the time.


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

Anthropomorphism said:


> I'm actually speechless.
> I have better things to do with My time
> Than troll as you seem to think.
> I'm a genuine person looking to further My
> ...



I don't know about supplimentation 
Yes I read.
But wanted to ask real people who workout 
With serious intentions what they recommend.
I guess if I inform you I eat 50 whole eggs daily 
Over 3 meals and 2 within my post workout 
Homemade drink you wouldn't believe either.


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2018)

Anthropomorphism said:


> You see this is the issue I get and the reason I train alone.
> *I'm a genuine guy a loving devoting father.*
> And quite frankly very saddened as the very kind of forum I look to I get this.
> I'm sorry you feel this way.





Anthropomorphism said:


> I'm actually speechless.
> I have better things to do with My time
> Than troll as you seem to think.
> *I'm a genuine person* looking to further My
> ...



Accused of what? Being a gym troll? Not being a genuine guy? Being a lousy dad?


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2018)

Anthropomorphism said:


> I don't know about supplimentation
> Yes I read.
> But wanted to ask real people who workout
> With serious intentions what they recommend.
> ...



Bahahaha. Where in the **** do you people come from? If you idiots didn't try so hard it'd be easy to blend in. 

Everybody here eats 50 eggs a day Gov! But nobody works out.


----------



## mugzy (Feb 28, 2018)

Anthropomorphism welcome to UGBB. We receive a lot of traffic and there are many gimmick types that pass through hence the response. Nonetheless you have a great base without the use of steroids and seem to be doing things well on your own. Its possible you have come close to hitting your genetic potential with respect to diet and the training technology available to you however if you could post another picture or two it would be make it easier to share an opinion.


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2018)

admin said:


> Anthropomorphism welcome to UGBB. We receive a lot of traffic and there are many gimmick types that pass through hence the response. Nonetheless you have a great base without the use of steroids and seem to be doing things well on your own. Its possible you have come close to hitting your genetic potential with respect to diet and the training technology available to you however if you could post another picture or two it would be make it easier to share an opinion.



Preferably with a copy of today's newpaper!


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

I am trying to fit in.
I'm not going to lie and say I've been train 20 plus yes I take gear growth etc when I don't. 
I haven't joined here to fool around.
I'm looking for sound advice how I can 
Progress further I want to compete
At some point most definitely. 
And I will be looking to use gear without a doubt.
But that's for later on.


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

admin said:


> Anthropomorphism welcome to UGBB. We receive a lot of traffic and there are many gimmick types that pass through hence the response. Nonetheless you have a great base without the use of steroids and seem to be doing things well on your own. Its possible you have come close to hitting your genetic potential with respect to diet and the training technology available to you however if you could post another picture or two it would be make it easier to share an opinion.



Of coarse.and Thank's.
I have a few after I dieted down to 15.6Ib
And I'll post recent as in My profile pic.
I'm accused all the time.
I squat 220kg below parallel to no wraps or spotters 
Im accused at the gym hence I train alone.
I'll sort pics that's cool.


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

Where do I post.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> Preferably with a copy of today's newpaper!



Seems like he took a screen shot of someone else via Facebook.....


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> Seems like he took a screen shot of someone else via Facebook.....



It's Myself via Facebook wgfab


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

20180228_143006.jpg


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

20180228_143006.jpg


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

*Anthropomorphism*

Looking for a few more 
I'll take new ones asap


----------



## stanley (Feb 28, 2018)

i have my popcorn ready,even the sheep want to see this,happydays,welcome buddy.mad place hey ,lol
u will be fine once certified.


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 28, 2018)

You say you train alone, but you do train where other people train as well right?  Are you able to judge your progress by noticing others?  I mean unless you live in a bubble you have to know that you are huge.  I would like to know your secret on how to eat 50 eggs in three meals.  I struggle to choke down 2 cups of egg whites.  (not sure eating 50 whole eggs is that good for you)

You say you are in your forties and waiting to reach your natural potential before AAS?  Looks to me, by the time you feel you reached that, you may be wanting to slow down.  Once you get to a certain age, joints hurt and progress slow, healing slows.   Just hard to imagine dude.  That's all.  Just think if you would have been on gear 10 years ago.  

Anyway, would love to see a pic not from FB.  

M


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

stanley said:


> i have my popcorn ready,even the sheep want to see this,happydays,welcome buddy.mad place hey ,lol
> u will be fine once certified.



Haha. 
And pleased to Meet you Stan.
I'm used to it to be fair, ever since I first started haha.
I thought Id be ok hear on the forum lol.
All's good.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 28, 2018)

Anthropomorphism said:


> Looking for a few more
> I'll take new ones asap



Looks like you took another picture from A magazine....2018 pictures don't look like they were taken in the 80-90' era


----------



## snake (Feb 28, 2018)

Anthropomorphism said:


> Thank you for the age compliment. Haha I'm in My very early 40s.....



I'm not know as the wet blanket around here by any means but speaking from my own perspective, your peak age has passed you by. I feel with the right training, diet and time, the stars align at about 35 y.o. AAS changes those rules before and/or after that age.

So now for the good news; you look like you have a good start and there's no reason you can not lift massive amounts of weight and look good doing it.  If you intend on going at this naturally, my hat is off to you because I know what it is like. 90% of the battle is in the last 10% and it takes a great man to spend all that time and effort to add as little as 10 lbs onto a squat or DL max in a year of hard work.


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> You say you train alone, but you do train where other people train as well right?  Are you able to judge your progress by noticing others?  I mean unless you live in a bubble you have to know that you are huge.  I would like to know your secret on how to eat 50 eggs in three meals.  I struggle to choke down 2 cups of egg whites.  (not sure eating 50 whole eggs is that good for you)
> 
> You say you are in your forties and waiting to reach your natural potential before AAS?  Looks to me, by the time you feel you reached that, you may be wanting to slow down.  Once you get to a certain age, joints hurt and progress slow, healing slows.   Just hard to imagine dude.  That's all.  Just think if you would have been on gear 10 years ago.
> 
> ...



How ya doing.
Well it's not as much as you think to be fair.
You see I have 10 for breakfast. 
Either scrambled or as I like to call it. 
A pancake omelette. 
I'll grate cheese. And any left over ham haha 
tomatoes onions etc.
I'll have this 3 times throughout the day.
Then I'll blend 10 whole eggs with water and 100g of ox liver 
I'll do this twice  for post workout and before bed.
I used to train in a gym 
I found most bodybuilders competitive or not just not very welcoming when I was there.
Just sick of the negative vibe.
I'm sure not all are like that or gyms.
So I guess with regards to training I've been caged away in private. Haha.

I have a few photos wich I'm sorting.
But I'll take a few recent shortly. Today or tomorrow


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

snake said:


> I'm not know as the wet blanket around here by any means but speaking from my own perspective, your peak age has passed you by. I feel with the right training, diet and time, the stars align at about 35 y.o. AAS changes those rules before and/or after that age.
> 
> So now for the good news; you look like you have a good start and there's no reason you can not lift massive amounts of weight and look good doing it.  If you intend on going at this naturally, my hat is off to you because I know what it is like. 90% of the battle is in the last 10% and it takes a great man to spend all that time and effort to add as little as 10 lbs onto a squat or DL max in a year of hard work.



It is hard but more frustrating than anything.
I've had to overcome serious rotator cuff injury for a start.
Always 2steps back and one forward. Haha. 
I really do want to use but you see I've not long been back at it I just need to be certain I truly have excerted everything I have from Myself before I could conceive on gear.
I want to stand out make a stance 
The only way I feel I can do this is the way I've been going but I don't have forever..
Well maybe I do..Haha


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> Looks like you took another picture from A magazine....2018 pictures don't look like they were taken in the 80-90' era



That's cool.
I'm not here to convince.
I'm here to further My progress. 
to further educate Myself and hopefully improve.
To be fair I thought it was obvious I had took a photo of My photo.
It was taken I think 014 I'm sure it was as it was in a friends garage. Haha


----------



## snake (Feb 28, 2018)

I will tell you this, a lot of people talk about trying to reach their genetic potential but few have actually tried. From a personal end, I started lifting from age 15 and never stopped. Competed on the platform and stage a few times and never did any AAS until about 44 y.o. when I started TRT. For a truly natural guy, I was maybe slightly above average but nothing special. I may not have hit my genetic potential but I feel I was close. I can though attest to the pain and suffering you go through by doing it completely natural.


----------



## snake (Feb 28, 2018)

Anthropomorphism said:


> Looking for a few more
> I'll take new ones asap



Just so you know, that calf pic is not endearing me to you! :32 (8):


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> You mean the white Jamaican guy who is natural and was close to three hundred pounds, knows nothing about supplementation, took 2 years off and is in better shape than 95% of the board after 5 weeks? Nah. No way.
> 
> there'sa bunch of other inconsistencies, but those are the blatant ones.



LOL..

10char


----------



## automatondan (Feb 28, 2018)

Where are these pics at???? I want to see this monster... Nice to meet you btw. Welcome.


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

*Just took this now. Excuse camera it's not the best.*

View attachment 5446

Excuse quality of camera


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

I'll post few more over next day or two.
I came on here to further My progress 
Learn new things.
The Grilling..Haha.


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Feb 28, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Where are these pics at???? I want to see this monster... Nice to meet you btw. Welcome.



Hiya. And Thank's 
Not quite a monster haha.
I just train at home.


----------



## Jin (Mar 1, 2018)

Show us more pictures of your calves.


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Mar 1, 2018)

Jin said:


> Show us more pictures of your calves.



That's cool. I'll have to have someone take a few body shots too.
Im 18st or there about's. and smooth but hey.
Not long been at it since I started back.


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Mar 1, 2018)

calve's and legs have always been very difficult to grow hence the reason I've had to become fairly strong on them.


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Mar 1, 2018)

I have an old photo I had taken just after I started smoothing out when I was cut. It was taken in 2012 so few yrs back but happy to put it up for now.


----------



## Jin (Mar 1, 2018)

Anthropomorphism said:


> That's cool. I'll have to have someone take a few body shots too.
> Im 18st or there about's. and smooth but hey.
> Not long been at it since I started back.


Since you'll be taking a pic please make it a most muscular with the shirt off! 


Anthropomorphism said:


> I have an old photo I had taken just after I started smoothing out when I was cut. It was taken in 2012 so few yrs back but happy to put it up for now.



No thanks. Just snap a most muscular and post it later.


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 1, 2018)

Great thread! I'm on my 2nd bucket of popcorn this is awesome.
!S!


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Mar 1, 2018)

Jin said:


> Since you'll be taking a pic please make it a most muscular with the shirt off!
> 
> 
> No thanks. Just snap a most muscular and post it later.



No Problem.


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Mar 1, 2018)

Haha. Enjoy.


----------



## Jin (Mar 1, 2018)

Anthropomorphism said:


> Haha. Enjoy.



You don't always have to type out your nervous laughter. We'll never know otherwise, you know?


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Mar 1, 2018)

Jin said:


> You don't always have to type out your nervous laughter. We'll never know otherwise, you know?



Im pretty confidant it would take more than a few comments over the net or in person to make Myself Nervous..Hahaha.
I actually thought you'd be alright from your first few reply's.


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Mar 1, 2018)

View attachment 5452

Not good cam on My phone 
Crap pic but best I can do at moment


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 1, 2018)

That arm doesn't match up with the shoulder/traps of your avi...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 1, 2018)

All these old photo uplaod aren't helping your case...
#DetectiveJuice


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Mar 1, 2018)

How are they old. I just took the latter this afternoon. 
"They don't match up" 
My Avi was taken 5wks in back when I took that, having 2yr's completely off prior.
I'll have to have someone take a few proper shots.
to get a better view.
I'm looking at cutting on the carbs too 
to be fair. I've smoothed out to much.
Anyway. 
Work in progress most definitely.


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Mar 1, 2018)

How are they old. I just took that this afternoon. 
"They don't match up" 
My Avi was taken I'd got back into training 5wks when I took that.
I've not been back training 10/11 wk's  yet. having 2yr's completely off.
I couldn't even do pushups.
Been a really trying period I can tell you.
I'll have someone take a few proper shots.
to get a better view.
I'm looking at cutting on the carbs too 
to be fair. But i love to eat. Haha.
I've smoothed out to much.
Anyway. 
Work in progress most definitely.


----------



## Jin (Mar 1, 2018)

You're not even trying. 
You bore me.

TRUSTNME was better.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 1, 2018)

Jin said:


> You're not even trying.
> You bore me.
> 
> TRUSTNME was better.



Where's that fruit runner guy, this guyz troll game is weak...(Insert nervous laughter) hahaha


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Mar 2, 2018)

Jin said:


> You're not even trying.
> You bore me.
> 
> TRUSTNME was better.



Don't Reply. Simple as That.! Haha


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Mar 2, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> Where's that fruit runner guy, this guyz troll game is weak...(Insert nervous laughter) hahaha



Hahaha. 
So you think I'm here to entertain "You" Lol. 
Tell ya what.
Don't Reply.
Simple.!


----------



## Jin (Mar 2, 2018)

Anthropomorphism said:


> Don't Reply. Simple as That.! Haha



In addition to being a born skeptic I'm naturally contrary. Sorry. 

Can you please ask the guy whose photos you are using to come join the board? I've been searching facebook all night and can't find him.  

He'd make a good addition to this board. "Haha"


----------



## Anthropomorphism (Mar 2, 2018)

Jin said:


> In addition to being a born skeptic I'm naturally contrary. Sorry.
> 
> Can you please ask the guy whose photos you are using to come join the board? I've been searching facebook all night and can't find him.
> 
> He'd make a good addition to this board. "Haha"



Fb under wg fab


----------



## Jin (Mar 7, 2018)

Still waiting on the Most Muscular.....


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 7, 2018)

Did we lose him??


----------



## Chillinlow (Mar 7, 2018)

Where the fuk these pics


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 9, 2018)

I’ve used every supp there is.  Repped places n got shit free.  

Sarms peps gear.  All. 

Imho
U should be fine with a multi, whey for post wo, fish oil n I take amino tabs cuz my life is busy n it’s easy to knock down 3-4 to get some extra aminos with lower protein meals

But nothing will do more then a solid diet.  I cook a shit ton, work 50hr wks, do everything to maintain my house aside laundry n some cleaning, etc etc

Some supps me it easier.  But I still cook 3/4 meals a day.  

So in moderation, great to make life easier.  But don’t depend on whey for half your pro intake.  I just use one scoop w milk post wo.  

Then fish oil, cissus for joints, and having my amino container at work for when I could use another 10g protein if I eat a shitty or so so lunch.


----------



## Mikebanx (Mar 19, 2018)

Hey I saw your stickies and posts about your experience with BCAAS and other supps... would you be able to share what brands you use for BCAAS, fish oil, joints, and protein? 

I haven’t taken anything in a while, been having some light knee and shoulder pain, also any creatine you recommend? Trying to keep it as clean and natural as possible. 
thanks!



gymrat827 said:


> I’ve used every supp there is.  Repped places n got shit free.
> 
> Sarms peps gear.  All.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spongy (Mar 19, 2018)

Mikebanx said:


> Hey I saw your stickies and posts about your experience with BCAAS and other supps... would you be able to share what brands you use for BCAAS, fish oil, joints, and protein?
> 
> I haven’t taken anything in a while, been having some light knee and shoulder pain, also any creatine you recommend? Trying to keep it as clean and natural as possible.
> thanks!


Post an intro and start a new thread with this question and you will likely get a lot more responses.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 21, 2018)

Mikebanx said:


> Hey I saw your stickies and posts about your experience with BCAAS and other supps... would you be able to share what brands you use for BCAAS, fish oil, joints, and protein?
> 
> I haven’t taken anything in a while, been having some light knee and shoulder pain, also any creatine you recommend? Trying to keep it as clean and natural as possible.
> thanks!




ON 2222 amino's kept at work desk.  Sometimes i take 20 home or so.

Any decent quality brand for whey & cissus/fish oil.  Do not buy the cheapest shit you find.....you get when you pay for.  

Ive learned over the years the 2222 amino is much better then an bcaa/eaa

creatine, again.....just dont buy the cheapest stuff you find.  Dont shop at walmart unless they are legit brands


----------

